# Milan: Li apre ad un socio. Forse già trovato.



## admin (3 Giugno 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.


----------



## Love (3 Giugno 2018)

altra testa di legno???


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di un nuovo socio. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.



Chi sara il pazzo pronto a mettere soldi e non contare nulla ?


----------



## Mic (3 Giugno 2018)

Silvio it’s coming...


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.



Non so perché, davvero non so perché, ma già scommetto sarà qualcuno collegato in qualche maniera a un decrepito pedofilo milanese...

Il piano va avanti...


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2018)

per caso è uno 
diversamente alto
diversamente calvo
diversamente onesto?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Giugno 2018)

Li a Milano. Prova numero uno.
Li non vede Fassone. Prova numero due.
Pellegatti dice che è stato trovato il socio non cinese. Prova numero tre. 

L indizio si trova ad Arcore.


----------



## Mic (3 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Li a Milano. Prova numero uno.
> Li non vede Fassone. Prova numero due.
> Pellegatti dice che è stato trovato il socio non cinese. Prova numero tre.
> 
> L indizio si trova ad Arcore.


Prova numero 4: lo dice Pellegatti.


----------



## Roccoro (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.



Renzo Rosso? Credo possa essere lui, oppure non so proprio.... forse Paolo Maldini?


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.



Sarebbe il massimo della vita



Roccoro ha scritto:


> Renzo Rosso? Credo possa essere lui, oppure non so proprio.... forse Paolo Maldini?



Renzo Rosso ha comprato il Vicenza da poco grazie a Dio


----------



## sacchino (3 Giugno 2018)

Basta che non sia Raiola


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Giugno 2018)

Mi consenta


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2018)

Ma quale Berlusconi. 

Aspettiamo e vediamo .


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma quale Berlusconi.
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo .



.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2018)

In questo modo il debito della Holding dovrebbe sparire giusto?
E il socio di minoranza si prende il 30 %


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2018)

Con un socio di minoranza non cambierebbe nulla. Il problema Yonghong Li rimane al suo posto.


----------



## Giangy (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.



Speriamo non sia un milanese residente ad Arcore.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.


Oggi Gazzetta scriveva che Li era in Italia per risolvere il problema del debito da 180 milioni, il che escludeva di principio che la soluzione consistesse nel rifinanziamento della posizione, che avrebbe dovuto piuttosto riguardare anche la quota del debito del Milan, 123 milioni. Sospettavamo che la soluzione potesse essere questa. Contenti di non esserci sbagliati, anche perché sarebbe la soluzione ideale. Fosse vero, sarebbe il punto di svolta, che chiuderebbe dopo quattordici mesi la vicenda closing. Per il bene del Milan, confidiamo che Pellegatti stavolta ci abbia azzeccato.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con un socio di minoranza non cambierebbe nulla. Il problema Yonghong Li rimane al suo posto.



Invece sbagli
Estingui il debito della Holding e cedi le quote


----------



## Aron (3 Giugno 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Invece sbagli
> Estingui il debito della Holding e cedi le quote



Tutto quello che la UEFA ha contestato a Yonghong Li rimane esattamente dov'è. 
E un socio di minoranza così gonzo da fare da piedistallo per Yonghong Li non lo si trova da nessuna parte, a meno che questo socio di minoranza non sia in realtà la persona che manovra i fili da dietro le quinte. 

Pensare di intortare quelli dell'UEFA con questi trucchetti non farà altro che irritarli ulteriormente.


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che la UEFA ha contestato a Yonghong Li rimane esattamente dov'è.
> E un socio di minoranza così gonzo da fare da piedistallo per Yonghong Li non lo si trova da nessuna parte, a meno che questo socio di minoranza non sia in realtà la persona che manovra i fili da dietro le quinte.
> 
> Pensare di intortare quelli dell'UEFA con questi trucchetti non farà altro che irritarli ulteriormente.



La UEFA ha contestato anche il rifinanziamento del debito

E se non gli va bene neppure questo che se le giochi da sola le partite


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Pellegatti, su Premium, Yonghong Li apre alla possibilità di accogliere un nuovo socio di minoranza. Di più, forse sarebbe già stato trovato. Si tratterebbe di un soggetto non cinese. Al momento non ci sono molte conferme a riguardo. E' una possibilità che potrebbe servire ad ammorbidire il giudizio dell'Uefa sulla società rossonera.





Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non so perché, davvero non so perché, ma già scommetto sarà qualcuno collegato in qualche maniera a un decrepito pedofilo milanese...
> 
> Il piano va avanti...





__king george__ ha scritto:


> per caso è uno
> diversamente alto
> diversamente calvo
> diversamente onesto?





Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Mi consenta





Giangy ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia un milanese residente ad Arcore.



Mi avete anticipato voi


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Non cinese non significa italiano.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Giugno 2018)

Il mese scorso ho letto una indiscrezione in un gruppo facebook, ve la riporto anche se è solo una voce a cui personalmente non avevo dato importanza.
Questa voce sosteneva che il Milan, ad inizio Maggio, abbia avuto degli incontri a Londra con l'entourage di Paul Allen.


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il mese scorso ho letto una indiscrezione in un gruppo facebook, ve la riporto anche se è solo una voce a cui personalmente non avevo dato importanza.
> Questa voce sosteneva che il Milan, ad inizio Maggio, abbia avuto degli incontri a Londra con l'entourage di Paul Allen.



E chi e ?


----------



## Roccoro (3 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> E chi e ?


È il cofondatore della Microsoft, roba di poco conto...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> E chi e ?



Il co-fondatore di Microsoft
Grande appassionato di Sport, possiede una squadra in NFL, una nella NBA ed una nella MLS


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> È il cofondatore della Microsoft, roba di poco conto...


Si ora ho letto un po su di lui, magari.


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> È il cofondatore della Microsoft, roba di poco conto...



Che fa il socio di minoranza a Li


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che fa il socio di minoranza a Li


Sarebbe singolare effettivamente.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Che fa il socio di minoranza a Li


Chiunque oggi accetta di essere socio di minoranza ha già in mano la disponibilità dell'attuale socio di maggioranza a scalare il club sino al controllo. Modi e tempi necessariamente graduali, ovviamente, l'azionista venderebbe senza svendere, e non si vede perché dovrebbe farlo, ma l'impegno c'è, ed è ovviamente per iscritto.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2018)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il mese scorso ho letto una indiscrezione in un gruppo facebook, ve la riporto anche se è solo una voce a cui personalmente non avevo dato importanza.
> Questa voce sosteneva che il Milan, ad inizio Maggio, abbia avuto degli incontri a Londra con l'entourage di Paul Allen.


Non escluderei Ross e Goldman Sachs, di cui si è parlato, che spiega anche l'attivismo di Maldini, molto amico di Charlie Stillitano, manager newyorkese braccio destro di Ross. Teocoli, buon amico di Maldini, ha rivelato che il Capitano sta pensando ad un rientro nel club come dirigente, e visibilmente egli non può pensare ciò che non gli sia stato offerto. Goldman Sachs significa anche stadio proprietario. Chissà, vediamo.


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chiunque oggi accetta di essere socio di minoranza ha già in mano la disponibilità dell'attuale socio di maggioranza a scalare il club sino al controllo. Modi e tempi necessariamente graduali, ovviamente, l'azionista venderebbe senza svendere, e non si vede perché dovrebbe farlo, ma l'impegno c'è, ed è ovviamente per iscritto.



Anche questa sarebbe un ipotesi valida.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chiunque oggi accetta di essere socio di minoranza ha già in mano la disponibilità dell'attuale socio di maggioranza a scalare il club sino al controllo. Modi e tempi necessariamente graduali, ovviamente, l'azionista venderebbe senza svendere, e non si vede perché dovrebbe farlo, ma l'impegno c'è, ed è ovviamente per iscritto.



si l'avevo pensato anche io....vediamo chi sarà questo socio di minoranza (se vero)

se sarà un nome forte tipo Ross allora probabilmente sarà il prox padrone...se sarà un nome semi-sconosciuto....beh a voi le conclusioni...

c'è poi la terza via...ossia che sia un imprenditore non ricchissimo ma nemmeno povero e che quindi venga davvero a fare il socio di minoranza....ma io a questo credo poco sinceramente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Giugno 2018)

Siamo degli inguaribili ottimisti


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il massimo della vita
> 
> 
> 
> Renzo Rosso ha comprato il Vicenza da poco grazie a Dio



Renzo Rosso propietario della Virtus Bassano ha acquistato non il Vicenza ma le strutture e le giovanili ma non i titoli sportivi e li ha inglobati nella Virtus Bassano che milita in Serie D. Nulla gli vieta di essere socio di minoranza di una squadra di Serie A. Ahime.


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Renzo Rosso propietario della Virtus Bassano ha acquistato non il Vicenza ma le strutture e le giovanili ma non i titoli sportivi e li ha inglobati nella Virtus Bassano che milita in Serie D. Nulla gli vieta di essere socio di minoranza di una squadra di Serie A. Ahime.


Il bassano e in serie C.
I


----------



## Nico1975 (3 Giugno 2018)

Rosso pur essendo ricco dubito abbia 200 milioni da investire nel Milan.
Ricco ma non fino a quel punto


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Il bassano e in serie C.
> I



Ah ok, credevo fosse in D. Ma cambia poco. Se socio di minoranza (ovvero non comanda) può avere la squadra in C. Più che altro penso sia impossibile che Renzo Rosso sborsi 300 Milioni, sono tanti anche per lui.


----------



## Salina (3 Giugno 2018)

Il problema e che una notizia di pelegatti,ed e tutto dire.


----------



## Mika (3 Giugno 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Il problema e che una notizia di pelegatti,ed e tutto dire.



Infatti, ci credo poco anche io.


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si l'avevo pensato anche io....vediamo chi sarà questo socio di minoranza (se vero)
> 
> se sarà un nome forte tipo Ross allora probabilmente sarà il prox padrone...se sarà un nome semi-sconosciuto....beh a voi le conclusioni...
> 
> c'è poi la terza via...ossia che sia un imprenditore non ricchissimo ma nemmeno povero e che quindi venga davvero a fare il socio di minoranza....ma io a questo credo poco sinceramente


È plausibile ritenere che da questo ipotetico socio Li voglia trarre non solo l'utilità immediata della ristrutturazione finanziaria, ma quella, successiva e strategicamente più importante, di una collaborazione nel progetto speciale relativo alla costruzione dello stadio proprietario. Quell'elemento è essenziale nel processo di piena patrimonializzazione, con evidenti riflessi sul market cap del club. Ross e Goldman Sachs soddisferebbero queste esigenze laddove si trattasse di esternalizzare i costi di produzione dello stadio, tramite una complessa operazione immobiliare di cui la merchant bank newyorkese è giustamente famosa (in Italia supporta la Roma nella costruzione del nuovo impianto a Tordivalle), residuando al club un fondamentale valore di asset, da cui incrementare la residua quota di capitale che Li potrebbe infine cedere, finalizzando in modo ottimale il suo leveraged buy out che lo ha portato sulle sponde rossonere più di due anni fa. Un piano complesso, di due, tre anni, al cui termine tuttavia l'assetto proprietario potrebbe risultare stravolto. Vedremo se sarà effettivamente così.


----------



## diavolo (3 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Rosso pur essendo ricco dubito abbia 200 milioni da investire nel Milan.
> Ricco ma non fino a quel punto



Rosso(che non mi entusiasma) è uno tra i più ricchi d'Italia, ha un patrimonio di 3 miliardi e mezzo...


----------



## uolfetto (3 Giugno 2018)

speriamo sia vero e che sia spendibile con l'uefa anche a livello di nome


----------



## __king george__ (3 Giugno 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Rosso(che non mi entusiasma) è uno tra i più ricchi d'Italia, ha un patrimonio di 3 miliardi e mezzo...



davvero è cosi ricco? non credevo


----------



## Djici (3 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ah ok, credevo fosse in D. Ma cambia poco. Se socio di minoranza (ovvero non comanda) può avere la squadra in C. Più che altro penso sia impossibile che Renzo Rosso sborsi 300 Milioni, sono tanti anche per lui.



Magari non li ha ma li chiede in prestito ad Elliott


----------



## 7vinte (3 Giugno 2018)

Magari vuole cedere subito e ha incontrato un rappresentante del fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi (patrimonio fondo 840 miliardi) guidato dall'Emiro Al Maktoum


----------



## Nico1975 (3 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari vuole cedere subito e ha incontrato un rappresentante del fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi (patrimonio fondo 840 miliardi) guidato dall'Emiro Al Maktoum



Il tempo dei sogni é finito


----------



## 7vinte (3 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Il tempo dei sogni é finito



Non è cosi impossibile


----------



## Nico1975 (3 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è cosi impossibile



Io direi di sì, il suo interesse risale a ormai 10 anni fa


----------



## 7vinte (3 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Io direi di sì, il suo interesse risale a ormai 10 anni fa



Non è mai troppo tardi. Va bene anche usmanov


----------



## Nico1975 (3 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è mai troppo tardi. Va bene anche usmanov



Come darti torto....


----------



## danjr (3 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è mai troppo tardi. Va bene anche usmanov



Anche Manenti sarebbero un upgrade


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Il tempo dei sogni é finito



Sognare è il dovere del tifoso


----------

